# Scrap Copper Prices



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

#1 copper is $2.50 a pound.. got a postcard in the mail today


----------



## switchleg (Sep 22, 2008)

Is that price nation wide or does it vary state to state?


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

www.metalprices.com

Look at that thing zing!


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Anyone know what recyclers are paying on the west coast?

~Matt


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

switchleg said:


> Is that price nation wide or does it vary state to state?


 
I would think Nationwide.. on the website CU was $2.69 pound


----------



## switchleg (Sep 22, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> I would think Nationwide.. on the website CU was $2.69 pound


Which site? http://www.earthworksrecycling.com/prices/index.html This one has it at half that price. I like your price better.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Prices vary from junk yard to junk yard to some degree.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Prices vary from junk yard to junk yard to some degree.


Junk yard to junk yard, truck to truck and day to day


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Anyone know what recyclers are paying on the west coast?
> 
> ~Matt


2.95 for shiny 3 weeks ago at recycling specialists in san jose. Its the only place I go, so I don't the prices elsewhere


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

switchleg said:


> Which site? http://www.earthworksrecycling.com/prices/index.html This one has it at half that price. I like your price better.


See post #4.. but that is from September


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

You need to call your local re cycler. Prices should be close to the national price, but a small company will offer less. Also, the quanity that you bring on has a bearing on the price. The more you have, the more they will offer. You also want to sort your copper. Bright and shiny gets the best price, tinned copper is lower, copper that has had the insulation burned off is lower, and copper with insulation is lowest. If your copper is not sorted they will give you an average price, with the advantage going to the dealer.


----------



## switchleg (Sep 22, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> See post #4.. but that is from September


Thanks.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

switchleg said:


> Thanks.


 you kids don't know how to read futures!


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Anyone here besides me NOT recycle copper? I don't think it's worth the time.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Burn 200lb # 1 copper on a night like tonight,douse it with water.Clean copper @$ 2.75 lb.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

i dont. BUT if i was invited to back up the truck to a pile of copper, and somebody loaded it and it was $3/lb....... well ,i might. :whistling2:


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Anyone here besides me NOT recycle copper? I don't think it's worth the time.


It's not worth your time to take a load in and get $1000.00?


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> I don't think it's worth the time.


It doesn't take much time to save it. You don't need to strip it but you won't get top dollar. I have room in my warehouse for about 6 trash cans. We toss romex in three of them, bare in one, thhn in one and big wire in another. When they start to overflow we run them down to the scrap yard (about 6 miles) and bring home about 600-800 bones.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

crazymurph said:


> It's not worth your time to take a load in and get $1000.00?



How much value do you apply to your time?


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

220/221 said:


> It doesn't take much time to save it. You don't need to strip it but you won't get top dollar. I have room in my warehouse for about 6 trash cans. We toss romex in three of them, bare in one, thhn in one and big wire in another. When they start to overflow we run them down to the scrap yard (about 6 miles) and bring home about 600-800 bones.


 Thats the best way to go about it. I am doing the same now. I remember the last time I got like 160 bucks......! that was barely worth the effort. And the guy made me take out all the steel cable bx. And it stinks for me because I dont have a big shop so the crap can really pile up.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Anyone here besides me NOT recycle copper? I don't think it's worth the time.


Put money in the bank and you get 1.5% interest before taxes. 

Strip copper wire that you already paid for and ALL the money is yours.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

main reason i dont get the scrap is that they WILL FIRE MY DUMB ASS !!! aint worth it. :no:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Anyone here besides me NOT recycle copper? I don't think it's worth the time.


I recycle everything i can, I was recycling before it was mandatory. I like to see dumpster divers going for the scrap.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

But not in the substations.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

My friend told me this story.He was riding to work with the foreman of the job he was on,because they lived close.That foreman had the reputation of being a rabbit-hound,but,because he also was one of the company' s top producers,his thieving was overlooked.Occasionally something was said,but the case was never pushed too hard,for fear of loosing a good man.
One Friday morning on the way to work,his foreman told him that they'd need to make a brief detour after work to the metal recyclers.After dropping off nearly a full truckbed of bare copper,and haggling over the price,the foremans' jaw dropped when the cashier gave him nothing but a receipt.His company had recently set up accounts at the several local recyclers,and when anyone made trips using a company vehicle,the recycler simply credited the pre-arranged account,and cut the company a monthly check.
My buddy said he laughed at him all the way home on the 40 mile commute.But the foreman got the last laugh,because,come Monday morning, my friend found himself commuting alone,in his own vehicle,and for the remainder of the job.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Another Copper Thief Story.This one told to me when I was an apprentice,by an old "Flea",who'd been a boomer in the late 60's/early 70's,following large powerhouse jobs.

Since the powerhouse jobs were often loaded up,the sub-contractors received more money simply by adding more manpower.All that was necessary was to make a halfway decent case to the general contractor for the increase in man-power.It wasn't too difficult to convince him,since his company also received its' cut.Besides,it was a time of free-flowing government money.The only sticking point, was that the men could not ever be seen standing around by the myriad of federal inspectors and engineers on a nuke powerhouse job.So you were expected to make that 100' of half-inch rigid last.Not all Day,but all Week.And always look busy.

A group of traveling brothers,who shared an apartment and all expenses,arrived,and managed to blend in.But ,you never really saw more than two together at any given time.It was odd,but no one really worried about it too much.As the job wound down,the gang of four abruptly drug-up and disappeared.And this is what they found in a basement,or lower level.

Seems the boys had made a false wall,by pulling some large pieces of duct work ,stored vertically, that went nearly floor to ceiling in the large room.Behind this ,they had rolled one or two coils of 500 MCM.Each day ,two of the brothers would disappear, and methodically cut and strip it into pieces large enough to fit in those old metal lunch boxes.They got it out of there, "One piece at a time" as Johnny might have said.Plus,they made some nice paychecks,what with it being an overtime job,and all.

The old guy who told me that story said it with a twinkle in his eye,and ,if I'm not mistaken ,a wink.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I like the story about the guys working in the cable compound. They would set up a reel in the back of the yard with 10' sticking out through the fence and come back at night to pull off 100' or what ever they could haul off.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Jrannis,I like that one.Isn't it interesting how we ,as men,laugh at how ballzy these guys are,while still being (mildly)offended at their actions? It's kind of like how we sometimes cheer for the clever bad guys,such as Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid,or D.B. Cooper.I've got another good copper stealing story,but I'm off to church now.I leave for Bagram Air Base in Afghanistan on about Thursday.


----------



## htneighbors (Jan 23, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Anyone here besides me NOT recycle copper? I don't think it's worth the time.


I hear what you're saying, it takes up a lot or room and seems like a lot of work/time unless you are collecting big wire, as opposed to romex or small conductors, if you don't have the space for it to accumulate. I don't have the room nor the time anymore. I live in my 5th wheel and travel to the projects! 

Over the years, when possible, I had gotten in the habit of giving it to my apprentices so they can pocket a little more cash. On some projects, this added up to huge bonuses for them! Even when I owned my own EC company, I figured I had already received payment for it, so why not share? 

Not much lately; many projects I've been on over the past several years, the client gets the $$$ for the scrap copper. My current location, I think they got @ $10,000 for the scrap; another location on this project cashed in over $14,000 for them. And there are over 20 locations on this project!  It is a T&M project, so they are rightly entitled to it - they own it! 

On another note...We had about 400' of 3C500, 1C#1 MV armored cable stolen recently from the location I'm working on. They rolled the spool down a hill, out of sight from the road. Obviously had a generator and portaband, because of the tiny copper shavings left behind on the ground. Cut it in about 5-6' lengths. I'm assuming an inside job here, because this was on our only day off in months. 

This was probably worth their time it took to steal it. Figure 500MCM copper weighs @ 1.544 lbs/ft and #1 weighs @ .2535 lbs/ft. 1200' of 500MCM would weigh @ 1852.8 lbs and 400' of #1 would weigh @ 101.4 lbs. Assuming they stripped it down to bare copper, they would have a total of @ 1954.2 lbs. 

*If *they sold it for only $2/ft - these thieves would have nearly $4000! I hate a thief!


----------



## Shado (Jan 1, 2009)

htneighbors said:


> Not much lately; many projects I've been on over the past several years, the client gets the $$$ for the scrap copper. My current location, I think they got @ $10,000 for the scrap; another location on this project cashed in over $14,000 for them. And there are over 20 locations on this project!  *It is a T&M project, so they are rightly entitled to it - they own it!*


Are you saying the client is buying the material directly and having it delivered to jobsite? If so, then I agree.

But, if I am buying and delivering....the client has only paid for what was installed.....the rest is mine. 
If the run is 300'....and I order 320' for safety...and supply house sends 335'.....the 35' is not going to customer, I paid for it.

What makes your customer think the rest is theirs? Just curious.....:001_huh:


----------



## htneighbors (Jan 23, 2009)

Shado said:


> Are you saying the client is buying the material directly and having it delivered to jobsite? If so, then I agree.
> 
> But, if I am buying and delivering....the client has only paid for what was installed.....the rest is mine.
> If the run is 300'....and I order 320' for safety...and supply house sends 335'.....the 35' is not going to customer, I paid for it.
> ...


Yes, they purchased all the cable.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

The scrap metal place i go to gives a whopping 40 cents per pound for insulated copper. Couple years ago it was around three bucks but not now.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> The scrap metal place i go to gives a whopping 40 cents per pound for insulated copper. Couple years ago it was around three bucks but not now.


I can see $3.00 for #1 bare, but not insulated :blink:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> I can see $3.00 for #1 bare, but not insulated :blink:


This was a couple years ago. i remember specifically getting $2.75 for scrap romex bits. i don't strip my scraps so I don't even know what the price is on clean and shiny copper.

Like i said, 40 cents per lb. now so...


----------



## Archania (Mar 16, 2009)

I dont even bother going to the scrapyard. I usually give my copper and brass stuff to my buddy that collects it. For the amount I collect, its just not worth my time.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

$1.80 here for un-stripped romex


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Anyone here besides me NOT recycle copper? I don't think it's worth the time.


I bet you loose more than a thousand dollars a year.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

brian john said:


> I recycle everything i can, I was recycling before it was mandatory. I like to see dumpster divers going for the scrap.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Me too. That stuff is worth money and production of metals is expensive. Don't take away what we already manufactured .


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

It's not worth my time. I have nowhere to store it also.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

nolabama said:


> I bet you loose more than a thousand dollars a year.


I bet more than that; me and a buddy had to re-wire a flooded house and that meant tearing out all of the old romex...we brought in around $300.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> It's not worth my time. I have nowhere to store it also.


A five gallon bucket is worth about 30 bucks stuffed with romex clippings. Just do it twice a month. It adds up over the years.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

nolabama said:


> A five gallon bucket is worth about 30 bucks stuffed with romex clippings. Just do it twice a month. It adds up over the years.


If I'm on a job that has it, I'll call you.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I get $0.80/lb for insulated copper, and $2.60/lb for bright. Albertville, Al.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> If I'm on a job that has it, I'll call you.



I understand man... I just cant see throwing that away... never have really. I mean they don't even make pennies out of copper any more:thumbup:


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

A few years back my apprentice and I had to remove all of the data and phone cable from a site where a brokerage was. The GC did not have a dumpster on site so we stored it in one of the rooms. The drywall guy was complaining and we loaded it into pickups. I told the kid we would be lucky to get lunch money for it. We went to the closest scrap yard and got .79 a pound for cat 5. 4 truck loads was over 2500.00. Not bad.

Charlie


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I had saved a bunch of non-electrical scrap (copper tube, brass, etc) but I ended up taking it to the town recycling center and throwing it into the mixed metals dumpster. Not worth the time and effort to the scrapyard.


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> The scrap metal place i go to gives a whopping 40 cents per pound for insulated copper. Couple years ago it was around three bucks but not now.


Shop around, its about 2.45lb right now for insulated small wire


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

RUSSIAN said:


> Shop around, its about 2.45lb right now for insulated small wire


Really where? I'll drive down to Dublin for that price. Could you give me the name or address of where you go? I've been saving up.


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Recycling specialists in San Jose. It's right before 880 and 101 meet. Let me know if you need more info


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

RUSSIAN said:


> Recycling specialists in San Jose. It's right before 880 and 101 meet. Let me know if you need more info


I can find that but San Jose is a bit far to drive. Anything closer, like near Dublin that you know of?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Spot copper Comdex price today went to $3.50. We are getting close again to the 5 year high of $4.00 a pound. If you have lots and lots of dollars, maybe now is a time to think about converting some of that paper to metal objects that have value, like truckloads of romex for instance....


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Anyone here besides me NOT recycle copper? I don't think it's worth the time.



That is the craziest thing I have ever heard!Dude you are losing out big time!I have walked out of the scrap yards with $800,1000,1500 at a time,When were on a job we sweep all the cuttings up after were done stuffing boxes,panels,light fixtures whatever,we put them in a trashcan and when it's filled we take it.There was a point were building wire was $2 a pound! we would split money 4,5,6 ways and walk away with a few hundred a piece.

Last year I was on a job replacing a transfer switch,a mdp,and a transformer we ripped out all the old wire stripped it and scraped it,we split it 5 ways and that came out to $800 a man.

I been on a few jobs were the scrap went to the contractor,customer or G.C and that's a bummer but usually it goes to the men,you should reconsider before you think it's a waist of time.


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> Really where? I'll drive down to Dublin for that price. Could you give me the name or address of where you go? I've been saving up.


nothing out here that I know of. Most of the smaller places are afraid of the laws and wont touch rabbit from a sparky without a license. there is a big place in hayward that will probably be competitive, cant remember the name though


----------



## 2towbot (Nov 19, 2008)

When they come up with an affordable drill attachment that 
strips wire easily maybe then i will start saving it


----------

